# Overhead ATV Boat Rack



## Jhnd121 (Jan 24, 2014)

Anyone have any experience with using an overhead ATV rack to haul a kayak or anything? I have found the Gear Gator, but do not like the single post as much as a double post to space out the weight more. Any suggestions?


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

The way the uprights are gusseted it should be ok.


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

I think it would depend on your kayak. Not realy on how much the racks will support but how much weight you will be carrying above the CG of your ATV. In years past seen a few come down to the pond with a Sportspal canoe mid 30's lbs. Flat road that a truck could come down. Talked to 1 guy said it worked good.

A modern SOT kayak can be listed at mid 80's and for some reason they dont include the seat maybe another 4-5 lbs. I go to some places with a lot of off camber turns and full of exposed roots. IMO I dont think I would like that much weight up high easier to tip over. No expierance though. I haul the ATV in my pick up and pull a trailer. When get close enough that the truck wont fit. Take the ATV out and hook the trailer and pull it in. Other times just walk it in on a small kart


----------



## Jhnd121 (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah, the biggest thing I was worried about was tipping with more weight up top. I know I would have to adjust my driving speed and tendencies, but still that's a big change


----------

